# Let's give an opinion!!



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I'd like to read responses, comments and opinions.
I played the piece several months ago in Tel Aviv.
Thank you!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wondeful! Awesome! Great!

Martin


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Excelent!! I like very much your left hand, that you make sound as it should be. Just a bit slower would be better IMO. And you should breathe, my boy. You play everything in just one breath, but IMO it's necesary to stop a second once in a while.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Started off like you really had the idea of it down...then it went all over the place in terms of tempo and phrasing...still, overall good playing...congrats.


----------



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you all!
I'd like to read more comments


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't take the blue pill before playing...This should help a bit.

Martin


----------

